# What's your favorite TV Reality Show?



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My daughter and I were giving each other high fives at the conclusion of last night's _The Bachelorette_ (who couldn't see that Ali and Roberto had sparks from the very beginning?). We also get glued to the TV with certain _America's Next Top Model_ seasons. On another thread here we were all discussing _So You Think You Can Dance_. Now I'm wondering how _American Idol_ will fare with the big upheaval on the panel - I hear Simon, Ellen and Kara are all leaving. 

What is your favorite TV Reality Show? And are there certain seasons that top them all?

P.S. My obsession with reality TV also leads me to believe I need a more exciting life.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> P.S. My obsession with reality TV also leads me to believe I need a more exciting life.


I am also a reality TV junkie. Some of my favorites are and have been The Mole, The Amazing Race, Top Chef, and my two favorites - So You Think You Can Dance and Project Runway. I also have to confess to watching the entire season of The Real World - Seattle (although I have not seen any other seasons of that show.) I have never really liked The Bachelor or The Bachelorette. I seem to like shows that give creative people a chance to showcase their talents.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

I love watching _The Amazing Race_ and _Survivor_. Putting people in weird situations and watching them figure it out...nothing like it.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

No contest - Survivor!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Raffeer said:


> No contest - Survivor!


I thought Heroes vs. Villains was the best one yet.

(Fortunately/unfortunately, I don't have cable, so I'm restricted to major network TV or else I might never get away from the couch.)


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

The Amazing Race, So You Think You Can Dance, Dancing with the Stars, Top Chef, Project Runway, America's Next Food Network Star.  I love the shows that the people have to do something where there's not a lot of snarkiness (is that even a word?) between people.  As I get older I'm becoming less and less tolerant of meanness, lying, backstabbing, etc.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Biggest Loser is one of my favorites.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I love watching the Survivor!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The only ones that I was are Dancing With the Stars and The Next Food Network Star.  (I have seen some of the others occasionally, but there's too much drama in some of them for me.)  I have to admit that I've watched Kirstie Ally's Big Life, the one on after it about the New Jersey hairdressers, and Ruby, but I don't watch all of the episodes.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

American Idol is by far my favorite.  I've watched almost every season, with losing interest in only one season (the year Anastasia won).  I like survivor too, though I can easily lose interest in it as well.  I guess it all depends on whats going on in my life at the time.  This year was crazy crazy busy, so Survivor took a back seat, but American Idol won out.  I'm also really enjoying this years So you think you can dance, though I haven't watched it since season 3.  

I love all of Gordon Ramsey's shows, with his Kitchen Nightmares the most.  I like a few of the TLC shows too like Cake boss and so on. Oh and seriously LOVE Mike Row's Dirty Jobs.  Oh my gosh, we could sit and watch episode after episode of that show!  Hubby really likes Deadliest Catch and Whale Wars too.  

My mother in law DVR's almost every reality show on a network tv station.  From Big Brother, amazing race, dancing with the stars, Survivor, American Idol, and on and on.  I think the only ones she doesn't watch are the dating ones like bachelor (which I can't stand) and Top Model.  

anyways... Yep, LOVE reality shows here too!!  We tend to watch them more than regular shows by a long shot.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

If you're going to count Dirty Jobs as one, count me in. I, too, LOVE Mike Rowe.

I watch shows on NatGeo and Animal Planet that might count as reality shows, as well as Ghost Hunters. Hmmm. Maybe I watch (DVR) more than I thought.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If by "Reality TV" you only mean the competitive shows and/or sticking a bunch of TV cameras into somebody's life, then none. If you include educational shows, then "Myth Busters" would be my favorite. (I do like "Dirty Jobs", too, but not as much.) I'd say 95% of the time when I watch TV, it's one of the science/nature channels, the Comedy channel, or sports.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.

I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


I'm sure you're not the only one, or presumably they would not stay on very long. Personally, I can always find something else I'd rather do than watch them (read a book, poke around KindleBoards, pet the dog, _anything_), but that's just me.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I'm sure you're not the only one, or presumably they would not stay on very long. Personally, I can always find something else I'd rather do than watch them (read a book, poke around KindleBoards, pet the dog, _anything_), but that's just me.


Mm, I meant of anyone here. Sometimes when I'm braindead from studying/reading textbooks, it's nice to watch something meaningless that makes my life feel more meaningful in contrast.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think it counts as reality TV, but I watch Mythbusters.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't know about the rest of you, but I often wish _Extreme Home Makeovers_ would just come and bulldoze my house and start over. I could go for some new landscaping, marble countertops and a walk-in hot tub.

I get into the HGTV shows when I'm at the in-laws. Forget what they're called - House Flippers? and then there's the one where the neighbors re-decorate a room on a budget for each other. The budgets are a joke though - extravagant in my book. I can totally transform a room for less than $300.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

American Idol is the only one I've ever watched, and I think of it as a contest rather than a reality show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We watch a bunch of shows on HGTV - not sure they qualify as reality tv though.

But we also like So You Think You Can Dance and Dancing With The Stars.
And we often watch the Biggest Loser - it is good to see the effort many of the people put into losing.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"Hell's Kitchen" is a guilty pleasure for me.  Even better uncensored on DVD.    Those beeps can give you a headache!

I also enjoy "Top Chef."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> We watch a bunch of shows on HGTV - not sure they qualify as reality tv though.
> 
> But we also like So You Think You Can Dance and Dancing With The Stars.
> And we often watch the Biggest Loser - it is good to see the effort many of the people put into losing.
> ...


What Geoff said...  I used to watch American Idol, but doubt I will anymore. It just won't be the same with Simon gone and Randy's yo yo yo and dog have gotten very old.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So You Think You Can Dance, bar none!

I used to watch American Idol, but got bored with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So you think you can dance
Deadliest Catch
Mythbusters

in that order.

Has anybody watched _Chasing Mummies_, yet? I always enjoy shows on ancient Egypt even if I've seen them a dozen times. Dr. Zahi Hawass is the Supreme High Director of Egyptian Antiquities or something like that. You don't dig without his say so. And if you find a mummy, he has to be there at the unwrapping.

Now he's on this new show, _Chasing Mummies_. It's such a travesty. He's turned into the Gordon Ramsey of Egyptologists. A group of students vie to ... I don't know ... excavate with him? Learn from him? Be his next assistant? One of the students actually


Spoiler



urinated


 in The Great Pyramid.

I made it through the first half hour and then had to turn it off.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Big Brother (US) is the only one I watch religiously. I like Amazing Race and Survivor but if I don't get into the season from the beginning I quit watching. I've seen every season of BB and I usually get the live feeds. That's the main reason I like it more than other reality shows, I think, because you don't have to rely on the editors version of what happened. My favorite seasons are 2, 3, 8, and 11. This season is kind of dull so far but it's not the worst one they've done.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> "Hell's Kitchen" is a guilty pleasure for me. Even better uncensored on DVD.  Those beeps can give you a headache!
> 
> I also enjoy "Top Chef."


My husband loves the cooking shows!

I was about to say so far nobody's blowing me away on America's Got Talent, but then the illusionist produced a tiger in a glass cage and must say I'm impressed - and I usually don't go for magicians.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> My husband loves the cooking shows!


I never thought I'd see myself watching anything cooking-related on TV... the twists and turns our lives take!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My favorite is So You Think You Can Dance, but there used to be a wonderful reality program on the Discovery Channel call Eco Challenge, which was produced by Mark Burnett for awhile. I haven't seen it in about five years, but I believe Eco Challenge races are still held every year.

Debra


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


I Love to watch Say yes to the dress! And Bridezilla and that one with the wedding planner that tries to keep the bridal party on budget, but hardly ever succeeds. I can't remember its name. Then there is the one that showcases million dollar weddings. I also like "I didn't know I was pregnant" too.

I like HGTV shows too, like house hunters and so on. I can't ever remember their names till I see them listed, then I'm like "Hey I like that show!" haha


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I watch Idol - always have.  
My usual comment about "reality TV" is that it has nothing to do with actual reality.  I do enjoy HGTV (House Hunters, Property Virgins, My First Place - and Divine Design).  Used to enjoy the house flipping shows until the bottom dropped out of that market.  My favorite was "The Real Estate Pros" but I don't think it's on anymore either.  And "Flipping Out" is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Project Runway, Top Chef, Dancing with the Stars, anything with Gordon Ramsey...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not really a true reality show, but we used to love to watch What Not To Wear, with Stacy London and Clinton Kelly.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> I also like "I didn't know I was pregnant" too.


You mean there really _is_ such a show


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


  No, you're not the only one. After working hard all week, I like to sit down to some mindless TV on the weekends if I can. Add Rock of Love, Daisy of Love and the Real Housewives of wherever to your list and you've got my mind-numbing TV watching. I also love Project Runway, Top Gear, Top Chef, Survivor, Big Brother (although this season is really aggravating me), ANTM, Shear Genius, Intervention, Hell's Kitchen and ohhhh...just about any other reality show out there. Yes, I have a problem.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

dnagirl said:


> No, you're not the only one. After working hard all week, I like to sit down to some mindless TV on the weekends if I can. Add Rock of Love, Daisy of Love and the Real Housewives of wherever to your list and you've got my mind-numbing TV watching. I also love Project Runway, Top Gear, Top Chef, Survivor, Big Brother (although this season is really aggravating me), ANTM, Shear Genius, Intervention, Hell's Kitchen and ohhhh...just about any other reality show out there. Yes, I have a problem.


Ohhhh yes, I forgot about Intervention! That's another one I enjoy. Hell's Kitchen, as well. Hell's Kitchen is the only one I watch regularly, but if I'm feeling braindead, I'll flip on the tv and if I see any of those terrible reality shows on, I'll watch them for a good laugh. Wife Swap is hilarious, too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, see this is my problem.

I cannot even laugh at Wife Swap.
And wonder how stupid the producers think the public is on some others.
Likes survivor - come on the people are not going to be starving - not while a crew of 50 or so stand around filming them.
Give me a break.
Other "reality" shows I believe are trying to record what had actually happened in situations where there were no film crews - Re-creating the scene. And usually in a clumsy fashion.
Just like Ty Pennington and his home make-over in a week show. Even with 3,000 people swinging a hammer they are not going to build a house and finish it in 7 days. How dumb do they think we are? 
The old swapping spaces show used to have the "behind the scenes" episodes that I really liked, because they said that DanJumbo didn't do all the carpentry by himself. c'mon now, he was an actor. They always had a bunch of real carpenters getting it done. And the families were never going remove furniture, tape the roooms, paint, sand, etc., etc. in two days. And the "behind the scenes" episodes admitted that they didn't.

but most of these are terrific _*entertainment*_.

Just sayin.....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Other "reality" shows I believe are trying to record what had actually happened in situations where there were no film crews - Re-creating the scene. And usually in a clumsy fashion.
> Just like Ty Pennington and his home make-over in a week show. Even with 3,000 people swinging a hammer they are not going to build a house and finish it in 7 days. How dumb do they think we are?


Wait, what? I've seen them do that. They did a show in my small town of Corvallis and they built the house in 7 days. I saw it myself! I don't know how well it was built (I heard stories that it was kind of shoddy and the family wasn't pleased with it), but it's not like they actually built it in a month's time and then made it look like it was only a week. The show was quite accurate.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Wife Swap is hilarious, too.


Oh, I'd forgotten about that one, Jessica! I watch that one all the time, but I can't get anyone else in the family to sit and watch it with me.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


Confession here. This isn't a reality show, but sometimes I watch Jerry Springer just to put my own life in perspective. After about ten minutes of one of those episodes, I figure my life isn't all that bad.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Am I the only one who likes watching some of those absolutely terrible reality shows like Say Yes to the Dress, My Super Sweet 16, and Engaged in Underage? I love to laugh at how spoiled and crazy some people's lives are.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if those shows are meant to be laughed at or not.


Hey, I've been actively involved in the creation of many episodes of one of these shows! 

Now, do you think the shows are terrible or do you just find yourself amused by the craziness shown on them? Because those are two very different things!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

American Idol is my favorite too.  I'll watch Design Star, and America's Top Model.

I like Kitchen Nightmares too.

Vicki


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

DYB said:


> Hey, I've been actively involved in the creation of many episodes of one of these shows!
> 
> Now, do you think the shows are terrible or do you just find yourself amused by the craziness shown on them? Because those are two very different things!


Ah no, I don't think the shows themselves are terrible, I just think they're like candy. Except they rot your brain, instead of your teeth.  I think it's terrible that I watch shows just to laugh at people's crazy lives. It's one of those guilty pleasures of mine...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Top Chef is the best show on TV... well, on my TV at least. 

I like Hell's Kitchen, but it gets very repetitive season to season. So far, I am liking Gordon's new show Master Chef better. It also puts him in a better light, where he's an encourager instead of Satan incarnate.

Any of you ever catch The Restaurant on BBC America? It's called something else in the UK, but I'm not sure what...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ah no, I don't think the shows themselves are terrible, I just think they're like candy. Except they rot your brain, instead of your teeth.  I think it's terrible that I watch shows just to laugh at people's crazy lives. It's one of those guilty pleasures of mine...


Schadenfreude.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Schadenfreude.


Bless you!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ah no, I don't think the shows themselves are terrible, I just think they're like candy. Except they rot your brain, instead of your teeth.  I think it's terrible that I watch shows just to laugh at people's crazy lives. It's one of those guilty pleasures of mine...


I can only say that the show I've worked on (let's just say I've learned the difference between a mermaid and a trumpet) is completely, 100% verite. Nothing is staged, lines are not fed, nothing is reenacted. People really are just behaving that way with a camera in their face. And yes, they amuse us as much we hope they amuse you.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I like Kitchen Nightmares too.


Same here! I like both the US and British versions, although I kind of like the British version a little better because it isn't as jazzed up as the US one. Almost anything with Ramsay I'll watch. And yes, I even own the first two seasons of "Hell's Kitchen" on DVD, and not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm still having _The Bachelorette_ withdrawal (pleased it ended happily - maybe Ali and Roberto are another Trista and Ryan?), but in the meanwhile, I tuned into _America's Got Talent_ last night. Did any of you catch little Jackie Evancho at the end Oh my gosh, what a gift that girl has! I kept expecting her lips not to match the sound coming out, like it was a recording of someone else, but . . . just wow!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite competitive reality shows are:
Survivor (never missed an episode)
The Amazing Race
Big Brother
Hell's Kitchen

Then the pseudo reality-documentary shows:
Deadliest Catch
The Colony
Dirty Jobs

For a laugh:
Wipeout
Wife Swap

Sometimes I'll watch home improvement shows...you can learn so much good stuff from them, but I never manage to put any of that knowledge to use.  Maybe someday when I buy a house.

I really don't get into any of the talent shows like American Idol.  I watched the first season to see what was the big deal, and that was enough for me.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

My guilty pleasure is Toddlers and Tiara's. Ohmygosh it's like watching a train wreck and you can't look away! I have gotten several people hooked. If you ever want to feel good about your parenting skills this is the show to watch. Even if you're not a parent (I'm not) it is so horrific you will be mesmerized.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Deadliest Catch
Top Shot
Myth Busters
Pawn Stars
American Pickers
Scream Queens


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Without a doubt:
1. Survivor
2. Amazing Race


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I'm still having _The Bachelorette_ withdrawal (pleased it ended happily - maybe Ali and Roberto are another Trista and Ryan?), but in the meanwhile, I tuned into _America's Got Talent_ last night. Did any of you catch little Jackie Evancho at the end Oh my gosh, what a gift that girl has! I kept expecting her lips not to match the sound coming out, like it was a recording of someone else, but . . . just wow!


I saw that! Oh my gosh, that girl is amazing! I couldn't believe her voice.

If anyone missed it, here it is, you've got to see it:






Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, that little girl's voice is amazing. I see what you mean by waiting for her lips not to match the singing. I had to close my eyes so I could believe what I was listening to.

Thanks for posting that, Vicki.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

That girl is really good.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting this. I hadn't heard the news about her yet. What a sweetheart, as well as an unbelievable talent.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know if you guys were aware that Jackie from America's Got Talent has an album available...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry you guys, but I'm a big opera fan, go to live performances at the Metropolitan all the time, have a couple of friends who are established opera singers. So I hate to be a grouch, but this girl is dreadful. Just like Charlotte Church was. The truth is that opera voices are not "natural" voices. Nobody is born sounding like Domingo; even Domingo wasn't. The real opera singers are trained to shape and project their voices in specific ways. They can all sing with "regular" pop voices if they feel like it. Their operatic sounds come after, one would hope, some training and a perfected technique that would sustain singing for hours over a 100 member orchestra without a microphone. What this girl is doing is not legitimate opera singing. It's sort of like me saying that I'm a chef because I can cook pasta. She is completely untrained, the voice is forced beyond belief into something I'd expect out of Linda Blair's mouth in "The Exorcist." If she wants to sing "O mio babbino caro," fine go ahead and sing it in a regular voice. But what she is actually trying to accomplish is just awful. If you want to hear "O mio babbino caro" - _this is what it's supposed to sound like!_ (Please ignore her dress. Fashions do change.)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Amazing Race has to be my top favorite, followed by Top Chef and The Choir (BBC-America)...are my current faforites.  I used to like to watch Project Runway and Deadliest Catch.  But when my friend is around we usually end up watching old reruns (but new to me) episodes of Top Model.

Tris


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I don't care much for reality TV.  All I have to do is turn OFF the TV for reality... too much reality, but I do watch Ace of Cakes and the BBQ cookoffs sometimes.  I also like watching Sumo wrestling so you can't go by what I say .  I like the Lumberjack competitions too!  

But hey!  There is a new show coming called "Swamp People".  I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Big Brother fan here!!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I love watching Survivior and The Amazing Race.

Sandy


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I like "So You Think You Can Dance."  Those dancers are just amazing and I love to see how well they adapt and perform all the different dance styles.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anybody watch Undercover Boss?  I like the way the big corporate guys get in touch with the human side of their businesses: the employees. Real eye-opener for some of them.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to watch Survivor, up until about the 4th season. Then, I tried the Amazing Race, watched that for a season. In general, I don't watch reality shows, I hate trainwrecks!


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Toss up between Flipping Out and My Life on the D-List.  Don't know which one is funnier!!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Favorite reality show?

CSPAN of course.

Camille


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

My Life on the D List is a favourite of mine. I've also started watching The Real Housewives of DC. So dramatic and hilarious. Makes my life seem nice, simple and drama-free.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Project Runway (love the new extended format) and enjoyed the new Work of Art series. I get sucked into So You Think You Can Dance. And, I love Mythbusters to pieces. I also enjoy Flipping Out, but can take it or leave it. Have any of Gordon Ramsey fans seen The F Word? It's a much kinder, gentler side of GR. I also think Master Chef has a lot of promise.

I had to chime in about Chasing Mummies. It's a travesty. From everything I've heard Hawass is a lot like that - a Pharaoh in his own mind. It's the fellows and how _fake_ it all is that I can't abide. A group of friends of mine get together and MST it. Much more entertaining that way.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> My Life on the D List is a favourite of mine. I've also started watching The Real Housewives of DC. So dramatic and hilarious. Makes my life seem nice, simple and drama-free.


I once had the TV on while I was emailing and discovered the NJ Housewives marathon had been going on. To my everlasting shame, I couldn't look away!!!

Since I live near DC, I took a look at one of the DC Housewives episodes. Gulp!!! Couldn't keep my mouth closed! Don't think I'll be doing that again!! 

I agree, I much prefer living in a no drama zone.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

ClickNextPage said:


> I once had the TV on while I was emailing and discovered the NJ Housewives marathon had been going on. To my everlasting shame, I couldn't look away!!!
> 
> Since I live near DC, I took a look at one of the DC Housewives episodes. Gulp!!! Couldn't keep my mouth closed! Don't think I'll be doing that again!!
> 
> I agree, I much prefer living in a no drama zone.


It is shamefully addicting. I imagine the other Housewives series are just as bad. The couple times I've visited DC, I had a blast. It's one of my favourite places in the US to visit, so of course I had to watch at least the first episode ... and then the second and the third ...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The Amazing Race is awesome!  I watch it for the sites and scenery as much as the bickering and teamwork between partners.  

Watching Plain Jane right now.  Used to enjoy Beauty and the Geek, too.  Patiently awaiting the new season of Survivor.  You could teach a college course on the sociology behind Reality Shows.

Tuning into America's Got Talent later.  Yes, this is how exciting my life is.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> The Amazing Race is awesome! I watch it for the sites and scenery as much as the bickering and teamwork between partners.


I agree, which is why I can't believe they haven't switched to High Def yet!! All of the beautiful locations would be stunning in HD! I'll keep my fingers crossed for the upcoming season...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Does anybody watch Undercover Boss? I like the way the big corporate guys get in touch with the human side of their businesses: the employees. Real eye-opener for some of them.


I saw the first few: Waste management, 7 11, Hooters, & couple others: I forgot why I stopped DVRing it; probably interfered wit something else.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The whole family watches Survivor and America's Got Talent.  I like The Amazing Race (but I'm the only one here).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In general, I consider "Favorite TV Reality Show" to fall in a class with Jumbo Shrimp and Military Intelligence, but a friend has got me to watch a few episodes of Hell's Kitchen, and I must admit I enjoyed them!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Survivor starts in just a little over two weeks!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

911jason said:


> Survivor starts in just a little over two weeks!


I had a minor panic attack late this past Weds. For some reason I had it stuck in my head it was starting then and thought I'd missed it until my husband said it wasn't for a couple more weeks.

Have now written it on my calendar.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

It's a toss-up between Pawn Stars and American Pickers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Monique said:


> I had to chime in about Chasing Mummies. It's a travesty. From everything I've heard Hawass is a lot like that - a Pharaoh in his own mind. It's the fellows and how _fake_ it all is that I can't abide. A group of friends of mine get together and MST it. Much more entertaining that way.


Forgot to mention, I agree about Chasing Mummies.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Just a little reminder that the announcement for the line-up for _Dancing With the Stars_ is tonight (Aug. 30th)! Will the rumors hold true


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

America's Got Talent - Final Four:

Fighting Gravity
Michael Grim
Prince Poppycock
Jackie Evancho

I was disappointed not to see magician Michale Grasso make it, but the finalists are all very deserving.  Now, would anyone like to take bets on who will win?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> America's Got Talent - Final Four:
> 
> Fighting Gravity
> Michael Grim
> ...


I don't even watch the show but I'm going to cry if Prince Poppycock doesn't win. He deserves it for the name alone


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

A week ago I would've laid bets on Jackie Evancho, but Michael Grimm gave a great performance Tuesday night when it counted and in the end I think the timing is right for him to come into his own and begin a career.  Little Jackie is amazing and has many, many years ahead of her.  I'm sure we'll be hearing from her again.

Now on to The Amazing Race, Survivor and Dancing with the Stars!  See you all at the individual threads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Fighting Gravity and the Electric guys -- forget what they were called -- were the acts best suited to a "Vegas" Show. . . .Prince Poppycock could have done, I suppose, but, while he's got a great voice and obviously wins on 'personality'. . .I honestly don't know if I'd want to go sit through a 2 hour show of his.

I feel the same about Jackie. . . .plus. . . .she's so young. . .she should NOT be put in a position at this time in her life of having to do a show (or two) every day. . .she could ruin her voice completely.  It'd be like putting a wildly talented 10 year old pitcher on a pro baseball team. . . .not in the kid's best interest!  Plus, girls' voices can change during puberty too, and that needs to be carefully managed so as to maintain her tone and range. . . . .losing was the best thing that could happen to her, I think.  

All things considered, Michael was a good outcome. . . . .not that I voted at all, so really, I couldn't complain if I disagreed.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I was happy to see Michael win.  He's a great singer, and looks like he's a great guy.  Jackie will go far, too.  And I agree, putting her in a Vegas show might not have been a great idea.

Vicki


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I only watch Survivor on the regular channels with regularity.  I sometimes watch Survivor Man & Man vs Wild.  My favorite has to be Man vs. Food.  That guy is crazy!! I like to watch him eat, but it always makes me hungry!  I also watch Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah Brendan, you remind me of all the things I miss by not having cable TV out here in the boonies.  Which is probably a good thing, because I'd be glued to HGTV and the History channel all day long.

Ann, I agree on the timing for Jackie.  She seemed ready to go home and return to a normal life.  All the same, it was wonderful listening to her.  Gave me a warm, fuzzy feeling inside.

Michael Grimm strikes me as a very genuine, down-to-earth fellow.  Not an arrogant bone in his body.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------

